# Introduction to My Music



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Greetings,

I've been on the board about a year but haven't introduced myself as a composer.
Been composing since childhood, just "improvising" like most musically precocious 
kids do and then writing on paper starting around ten.

Like many here, I didn't go to music college but kept composing and learning.

My music website is www.regenerativemusic.net

I do have a lot of music theory that I'm interested in. I got my BA in English Composition
and minor in Art History. I am interested in non-dissonant music that is still innovative,
and to arrive at that at times in some works I enter in an element of controlled chance
that is based on simple mathematics. The website discusses it in more detail.

I'm sorry the site doesn't look more professional. I've been coding websites by hand
since 1994 and so just haven't kept up with making it look more modern.

As far as "most classical sounding" I would say the albums Unavoidable Axiom, Luck
of Innocent Auras, and Glass Electrode Solar System (try Photomultiplier or the title
track).


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

I am listening now...


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks. I appreciate it.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

Good: You musical texture is interesting
Very Bad: You stick to one note as urline.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Stirling said:


> Good: You musical texture is interesting
> Very Bad: You stick to one note as urline.


I don't know what you mean by "urline."

I don't mind what you say, as I have a lot of professional composers that have given me high
endorsements so I'm pretty confident. For some reason, because I also write books perhaps, 
I haven't marketed my music very much.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

urlinie sorry about that


----------

